# PuddyClone is becoming a PIA



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

PuddyClone is a local feral tom that has been coming up on our porches. He is becoming a problem because he is scentmarking our doors. Our indoor only cats especially Methos are having screaming discussions on his charactor flaws thru the windows and the screen door. It was kinda funny at first but since I can't catch him for TNR or flea treatments & he isn't being civil. So far the window blinds are getting wrecked during the screamfests & I'm getting tired of having to scrub down the porch walls & doors on an almost daily basis to get rid of the cat pee stink. A litttle worried my crew will start peeing in retaliation inside the house.
Any suggestions to discourage the spraying? Already tried a cat repellant spray & it annoyed our indoor cats- got them to stand at the doors & growl more. Didn't stop the spraying by PuddyClone.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

bkitty said:


> PuddyClone is a local feral tom that has been coming up on our porches. He is becoming a problem because he is scentmarking our doors. Our indoor only cats especially Methos are *having screaming discussions on his charactor flaws* thru the windows and the screen door. It was kinda funny at first but since I can't catch him for TNR or flea treatments & he isn't being civil. So far the window blinds are getting wrecked during the screamfests & I'm getting tired of having to scrub down the porch walls & doors on an almost daily basis to get rid of the cat pee stink. A litttle worried my crew will start peeing in retaliation inside the house.
> Any suggestions to discourage the spraying? Already tried a cat repellant spray & it annoyed our indoor cats- got them to stand at the doors & growl more. Didn't stop the spraying by PuddyClone.


I'm sorry, but the part I highlighted had me laughing hysterically because I could picture Methos and Co. lined up by the door, calling PuddyClone all kinds of names that I cannot post here, in meow-ese.

Good luck on finding a solution. atback


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

PuddyClone struck again in the wee hours. Methos actually got stuck in the miniblind & pulled it down. Everybody was squalling & carrying on including me. I haven't been out yet but I'll probably have to wash the door again. Since PClone is a tom he is quite pungent


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

If it's a daily occurance, could you run a sprinkler in front of your door for a few nights? If he gets wet a couple of times, he might decide to go elsewhere.


----------

